# Current Campy Triple?



## molamola (Jun 20, 2010)

The current Campy catalog has a listing for a 10 speed triple crank, front derailleur, and bottom bracket. What is not clear to me is what shifters and rear derailleurs will work with this "groupset" http://www.campagnolo.com/jsp/en/groupset/catid_8.jsp 

My understanding is that all current shifters and rear derailleurs are 11 speed, so does that mean I would need to find used/NOS shifters, etc...? 

If you were to put together a current/modern campy triple, what parts would you have to order?

Thanks


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

No direct experience, but on another forum is a 2011 Veloce buyer finding that it won't work with a triple.

I can only assume that a triple crankset only works with an older ergo lever.

Another example of Campy making things hard for potential buyers.


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

I'm not knocking triples in saying the following: with the intro of 11 speed, the 50/34 and and 12-29 cogset Campy itself feels the triple is no longer needed....


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

merckxman said:


> I'm not knocking triples in saying the following: with the intro of 11 speed, the 50/34 and and 12-29 cogset Campy itself feels the triple is no longer needed....


PLus one.


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

bikerjulio said:


> No direct experience, but on another forum is a 2011 Veloce buyer finding that it won't work with a triple.
> 
> I can only assume that a triple crankset only works with an older ergo lever.
> 
> Another example of Campy making things hard for potential buyers.


Nope. Another example of an enduser not RTFM. 

Any Powershift 10s ergo will work as detailed here http://www.campagnolo.com/repository/documenti/en/TECHNICAL MANUAL 2011.pdf


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

merckxman said:


> I'm not knocking triples in saying the following: with the intro of 11 speed, the 50/34 and and 12-29 cogset Campy itself feels the triple is no longer needed....


Plus two.
But it is good that they still offer the triple for 10 speed users in need. RTFM indeed.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Yes, 34x29 is plenty low.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

ultimobici said:


> Nope. Another example of an enduser not RTFM.
> 
> Any Powershift 10s ergo will work as detailed here http://www.campagnolo.com/repository/documenti/en/TECHNICAL MANUAL 2011.pdf


as I said, was going from someone who was trying it, and seemed credible:

http://campyonly.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=2248

my only relevant experience is with '07 Centaur QS levers which also have only one click of the left button.


----------



## chas0039 (Jun 26, 2007)

My understanding is that you will need a triple FD and a longer BB but the same shifters will work. Given that I have never seen a special "triple" shifter, it makes sense.


----------



## RussellS (Feb 1, 2010)

spade2you said:


> Yes, 34x29 is plenty low.


But its no where near as low as 24x28. Which is what I have on my triple Campagnolo bike when I go to Colorado. I want low gears. Not somewhat, kind of, but not really low gears. 34x29 isn't even as low as 24x23. Which is what I happily used to climb Slumgullion Pass from the north side last summer.


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

chas0039 said:


> My understanding is that you will need a triple FD and a longer BB but the same shifters will work. Given that I have never seen a special "triple" shifter, it makes sense.


How did you come to this understanding? Campag front shifting is indexed, so there is no need for a special triple FD (which I think is the case with Shimano?). Also, no need for special BB. What do you mean by "longer BB"?


----------



## natedg200202 (Sep 2, 2008)

orange_julius said:


> How did you come to this understanding? Campag front shifting is indexed, so there is no need for a special triple FD (which I think is the case with Shimano?). Also, no need for special BB. What do you mean by "longer BB"?


Yes OrangeJ, of course you would have to use a triple FD if you want to shift across a triple Crankset. 










You need the longer BB to mate with the triple crankset:


----------



## chas0039 (Jun 26, 2007)

orange_julius said:


> How did you come to this understanding? Campag front shifting is indexed, so there is no need for a special triple FD (which I think is the case with Shimano?). Also, no need for special BB. What do you mean by "longer BB"?


I am going by what I read in the Campy literature. They state a triple FD, as indicated above. They also state, at least for Centaur and below, you need a 115.5mm BB rather than a 111mm, at least for seat tubes wider than 28.6mm which almost everything is today.

My mistake was not mentioning Ultra Torque and the like, but I am not aware of anything other than an old fashioned tapered BB in a triple, so I assumed he was looking at that.

It is entirely possible that a standard FD will work with a triple, other things have been shown to work that way, however, I have seen some Campy FD oddities that made no sense at all. Regardless of common sense, they just would not work unless you had the right parts.

Given that I think I only paid $35 for my Comp 10 Triple when I built up a Campy triple Ti bike last year, I figured it was cheaper than finding out that for whatever reason, the double wouldn't work. Less than $40 for anything Campy these days is a good deal.


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

chas0039 said:


> I am going by what I read in the Campy literature. They state a triple FD, as indicated above. They also state, at least for Centaur and below, you need a 115.5mm BB rather than a 111mm, at least for seat tubes wider than 28.6mm which almost everything is today.
> 
> My mistake was not mentioning Ultra Torque and the like, but I am not aware of anything other than an old fashioned tapered BB in a triple, so I assumed he was looking at that.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the explanation. In the past I have managed to make an otherwise Campy double drivetrain work with some generic triple FSA BB/crankset combo, so I thought not much has to change if everything were to be Campy triple. So it must have been a lucky case.


----------



## flatlander_48 (Nov 16, 2005)

spade2you said:


> Yes, 34x29 is plenty low.


Yes, but it galls me to say that you can go lower with SRAM. They are offering a 32T cluster...


----------



## flatlander_48 (Nov 16, 2005)

chas0039 said:


> I am going by what I read in the Campy literature. *They state a triple FD, as indicated above. They also state, at least for Centaur and below, you need a 115.5mm BB rather than a 111mm, at least for seat tubes wider than 28.6mm which almost everything is today.*
> 
> My mistake was not mentioning Ultra Torque and the like, but I am not aware of anything other than an old fashioned tapered BB in a triple, so I assumed he was looking at that.
> 
> ...


That was the case for me in 2007. I went from a 2005 all Centaur double to a triple with a mixture of parts: new crank, new bottom bracket, new front derailleur, new long cage rear derailleur. Shifters and chain remained. The mixture of parts had to do with close-out sales and not any necessity with having to go across groups. However, this was before removing triples from the existing groups and creating the Comp range...


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*info...*

Campy still makes 10 speed shifters for the Centaur and Veloce groups, They should operate a triple FD. Campy still offers 10 speed RDs with sufficient wrap capacity for a triple.

You can even make an 11 speed triple, since the 11 speed shifters have enough cable travel to operate a triple FD. A little trick will make the 10 speed RD shift better with an 11 speed shifter and cassette.

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=160601


----------



## ultraman6970 (Aug 1, 2010)

So far i know, the lever is the one that does the trick for the triple, well if we talk about record and chorus.

Old record and chorus 10 shifters work with triple.

As for the old veloce QS, that one works with triple also. I got a veloce with escape machanism maybe 3 months ago, it worked with triple just fine also, the issue is that the lever had like 5 positions (or four) for the FD. I sold it because of that, used to ultra shift so my friend put them in a triple Drive train and worked just fine.


----------



## dasams (Oct 6, 2009)

molamola said:


> If you were to put together a current/modern campy triple, what parts would you have to order?Thanks


I run Campy triples on my cross and road bikes. My first advice: ebay is your friend. I have 10sp Record shifters and cranks and use 12-25 cogs on my road and 13-29 on my cross bike. Both have 42 tooth middle rings which is a god send. I'll never run a 39 again. With the 42, I can climb all of the rollers and run with the pack up to 32 mph. I ditched the 53 on the cross but still have it on my road bike for the fast downhills. 

Those who say that the 11 sp makes the triple obsolete are missing the point. Who likes to constantly shift chainrings? Learn how to spin and run a 42. Rant over, dave


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

dasams said:


> Those who say that the 11 sp makes the triple obsolete are missing the point. Who likes to constantly shift chainrings?


It's Campy. It shifts so effortlessly and like butter that I can't complain about shifting.


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*well...*

Having a 42T chainring has nothing to do with a triple. If you're too lazy or inept to shift between the chainrings, a triple is not the ticket.


----------

